# stromversorgungsproblem



## raphaelk (23. Dezember 2003)

hallo, ich habe ein neues mainboard eingebaut (abit nf7). mein pc hat vorne so ein power einschalt konopf. und von diesem powerknopf geht ein kabel weg und ist noch nirgendwo eingesteckt. wo kommt das hin? ins mainboard? wo dann? 

auf dem kabel steht LT

denn wenn ich auf den powerknopf drücke, startet der pc nicht.



danke


----------



## hoizwurm (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Hoffentlich reden wir vom selben Kabel, kann aber fast nur so sein.

Das gehört ans Motherboard, wo genau mußt du dir selber aus dem Handbuch
(heft) für dein Motherboard raussuchen.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## raphaelk (23. Dezember 2003)

in dem motherboard handbauch steht darüber nichts. nromalerweise ist das ja so, wenn ich auf power drücke, startet der pc und der power-knopf leuchtet grün. auf dem motherboard ist ein steckplatz, wo ich das stromkabel für den powerkopf eingestecken kann, jedoch passt dieser steckplatz nicht genau, da einige pins zuviel für das kabel da sind, so kann man das stromkabel auf diesem steckplatz etwas verschieben. an einer stelle, leuchtet der power-knopf sofort grün, wenn ich den netztstecker einstecke, aber der pc startet immer noch nicht...


----------



## Johannes Postler (23. Dezember 2003)

An dem Platz am Motherboard sind einige Pins. 
Sie erfüllen alle einen anderen Zweck, zb. LED für HDD, LED für Power usw. 
Du musst ganz genau auf dem Plan in der Anleitung schauen, wo du das Kabel anstecken musst.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## raphaelk (23. Dezember 2003)

in der anleitung steht nur, wie ich das motherboard mit dem netzteilverbinde, was ich anscheinend auch richtig gemacht habe, da das motherboard mit strom rot leuchtet. aber in der anleitung steht nirgend, wie ich das kabel des power knopfes ans motherboard anbringen kann. in der anleitung stehen bei den pins auch nur abkürzungen wie FPIO1 etc.


----------



## Fosco (1. Januar 2004)

Schau dir mal bitte das Handbuch an
ftp://ftp.abit.com.tw/pub/download/fae//NF7_3in1_GerWEBV.100.pdf
Jetzt gehe bitte auf Seite 26 Nr8
Da steht wie du die Kabel anzuschliessen hast.
Power, HDD LED, Power LED... 
Und wenn dann eine LED nicht leuchtet oder Power Knopf funktioniert immer noch nicht, dann dreh das Kabel einfach mal um 180°.
Kaputt gehen kann dadurch nix.
Leg dir den Rechner am besten so hin, wie es auf im Handbuch auffgemalt ist, dann ist es am einfachsten.
Ich glaube das Kabel für den Power knopf ist grün-schwarz...

Und vielleicht nochmal nice to know.
Der Rechner geht dann an, weil durch den Powerknopf ein geschlossener Stromkreislauf hergestell wirdt. Somit kann Strom fliessen der Rechner geht an und bleibt an. 
Deswegen kann man den Rechner auch mit einem Schraubenzieher anmachen. Aber das erläuter ich lieber nicht weiter, sonst passiert noch ein Unglück *g*


----------

